# just a quick question



## mainiacwoody (Mar 12, 2010)

hi all just a quick question but first off take my hat off too anyone who keeps dwa reps ive had snakes before but nothing like what you all keep got bitten a couple of times so dont think id ever try myself 

right the question is how do you guys and sorry gals if any ever get a holiday ive going away soon so gotta get someone to feed me dragons but id be worrid about the heating packing up and so on but how do you get cover too feed your dwa reps

cheers


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

most snakes are fed weekly, im guessing they just give them their food, then go on holiday for a week

or maybee give them more food than usual and go for two weeks 8D

or maybe is just a commitment when you have a DWA animal

-shrugs- i dont have any xC just guessing


----------



## mainiacwoody (Mar 12, 2010)

thanks for the quick reply gonna start getting back into my reps again havent had snakes for a while any idea`s want a calm snake to get back into it since i got bit lol snake must have known i was selling it.


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

Why is this even in the dwa section? All you want is advice on house sitting.
Still, allow me to address the problems as I see them.
1: Learn to spell.
2: Learn to punctuate.
3: Learn what the word "relevant" means.
4: Make some friends.
5: Don't ask questions you don't really want answering.


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

terciopelo_dave said:


> Why is this even in the dwa section? All you want is advice on house sitting.
> Still, allow me to address the problems as I see them.
> 1: Learn to spell.
> 2: Learn to punctuate.
> ...


:lol2:


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

Omerov1986 said:


> :lol2:


 It may be funny dude, but I meant every word.


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

terciopelo_dave said:


> Why is this even in the dwa section? All you want is advice on house sitting.
> Still, allow me to address the problems as I see them.
> 1: Learn to spell.
> 2: Learn to punctuate.
> ...


Umm, that was a bit harsh. I think it was posted as the op is under the impression everybody gets their reps looked after by an outside party if they are away for a few days, so they were innocently asking how this is possible with venomous animals who so few have experience with. No need to jump on them like that, how can you make friends on a forum if you dont ask questions?


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

malky201 said:


> Umm, that was a bit harsh. I think it was posted as the op is under the impression everybody gets their reps looked after by an outside party if they are away for a few days, so they were innocently asking how this is possible with venomous animals who so few have experience with. No need to jump on them like that, how can you make friends on a forum if you dont ask questions?


There's every reason to jump harshly on this post.
When I come home from work / socialising, I log on and hope to find some intelligent banter from like-minded keepers. Occasionally someone shares some new pics and we can all look at what they've got and appreciate a well cared for animal.
But all too often it's the same old crap. How do I get a license, who looks after your stuff when you go away? etc, etc. As you'll no doubt have seen, most of the time it's ignored, but now and again it gets too much. 
As a guide, most of the questions posed on here can be answered with the following statement: It doesn't matter, you don't need to know.
Try it. Answer these questions with that remark.
Who looks after your snakes when you go away?
Have you ever been bitten?
What does your cobra look like?
How long would it take for you to die if your mamba bit you?

Want more? Or fancy a question that's fresh and interesting?
Also, if the question isn't spelled correctly or is punctuated terribly, especially by those who claim English as their first language, then it can be difficult at best to read and subsequently answer.
I'm a real person with a real tether, and at the moment I'm at the end of it, and it's extremely stretched.


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh, and when I said "make some friends", I meant non internet based friends. As in "real" people. Not iFriends.


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

If you dont want your screen filled with that kind of stuff why not ignore it all the time? I answer the same questions about lots of things and i dont mean just on here. There are about a million "my royal python wont eat", "what snake should i get", "how big do (insert giant snake species) get" threads on the snake forum, but even though people are sick of them they still answer if they feel like it. Not looking for an arguement mate really just i always think back to when i first joined this forum, and if people had reacted like that to my (probably daft at first) questions it wouldve put me off.


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

Wait wait wait....i apologise. I just re-read that and didnt realise he was asking for advice about leaving his beardies. Sorry, this is what happens when i stay up late to watch fights in america...


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

malky201 said:


> If you dont want your screen filled with that kind of stuff why not ignore it all the time? I answer the same questions about lots of things and i dont mean just on here. There are about a million "my royal python wont eat", "what snake should i get", "how big do (insert giant snake species) get" threads on the snake forum, but even though people are sick of them they still answer if they feel like it. Not looking for an arguement mate really just i always think back to when i first joined this forum, and if people had reacted like that to my (probably daft at first) questions it wouldve put me off.


I know how many pointless posts there are on the "snake" forum, hence I ignore it. The DWA forum isn't for basic husbandry questions though. Or anything else in that vein. You can think back to when you first posted, well so can I. I posted 2 years ago. I started keeping snakes 23 years ago.
The internet is a very useful tool, but it makes people lazy. I read books when I was starting out. Still do. I'd be embarrased to ask how often to feed the snake I just bought. People have the world at their finger tips at the click of a button, but just in case it requires any effort to find what they need, they ask when and how to tie shoelaces, what time of day they should evacuate their bowels (before or after school? hmmm), Waffles with beans or eggs for tea? etc, etc.
Is it just me that gets bored of this?
Why should I take anyone seriously when they can't formulate a sentance correctly? Caring for venomous reptiles is tougher than that, but still I'm meant to advise people who can't differentiate between there, their, and they're.
Is it so much to ask to get people to correctly use the language they were brought up with, or should I show them how to handle a mamba before I show them how to handle the letter "I"?


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

malky201 said:


> Wait wait wait....i apologise. I just re-read that and didnt realise he was asking for advice about leaving his beardies. Sorry, this is what happens when i stay up late to watch fights in america...


Maybe if the original post was written coherently you could've spotted the "dragon" question in the first place. Get my point? You needed to re-read before you found the actual question. Proved my point rather well I think.
Not your fault at all. Just some pleb that posts in the DWA section because he thinks it big and clever.


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

I read books also, and have since i first gained an interest in snakes, many years before i joined this forum. And as good as they are, sometimes nothing beats first hand advice from experienced keepers.


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

malky201 said:


> I read books also, and have since i first gained an interest in snakes, many years before i joined this forum. And as good as they are, sometimes nothing beats first hand advice from experienced keepers.


Sometimes a nice peer reviewed, hard bound first edition beats all. Sometimes "first hand" experience is as fake as anything else. Only trust what is verified.


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

terciopelo_dave said:


> Maybe if the original post was written coherently you could've spotted the "dragon" question in the first place. Get my point? You needed to re-read before you found the actual question. Proved my point rather well I think.
> Not your fault at all. Just some pleb that posts in the DWA section because he thinks it big and clever.


I do get your point, and didn't mean to come across as argumentative.


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

terciopelo_dave said:


> Sometimes a nice peer reviewed, hard bound first edition beats all. Sometimes "first hand" experience is as fake as anything else. Only trust what is verified.


Unless it is verified by T.F.H!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

terciopelo_dave said:


> . . I'd be embarrased to ask how often to feed the snake I just bought. the letter "I"?


:no1: that sums up about 80% of all forum posts, questions about things that are so basic you could literally work them out using common sense, or even *hush whisper at my thinking outside of the box* reading a book!


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

SiUK said:


> :no1: that sums up about 80% of all forum posts, questions about things that are so basic you could literally work them out using common sense, or even *hush whisper at my thinking outside of the box* reading a book!


Glad it's not just me that gets bored by it Si.


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

malky201 said:


> Unless it is verified by T.F.H!


Hmmm. Yeah, good point.


----------



## mainiacwoody (Mar 12, 2010)

hi all didn't mean to offend anyone I'm new here and wasn't looking for advice on someone house sitting my dragons when I'm away, just wondered how do you guys get cover when your away as you are keeping dwa like i say sorry if ive upset anyone as you must get loads of silly questions all the time.


----------



## Vikki123 (Oct 6, 2009)

mainiacwoody said:


> hi all didn't mean to offend anyone I'm new here and wasn't looking for advice on someone house sitting my dragons when I'm away, just wondered how do you guys get cover when your away as you are keeping dwa like i say sorry if ive upset anyone as you must get loads of silly questions all the time.


You shouldn't need to apologise for asking a question! :devil:

I understand what you mean - if you have a non-DWA then you could get a friend or a pet boarding company to sit for it, but with DWA's it would be harder to find someone with the relevant experience and license to look after it! 

I get loads of silly questions all the time about my animals, but the way I see it is that if you're asking questions then it shows that you're interested in the subject and we should respect all newbies! :2thumb:


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

if i was going away for more than a few days id take my animals to another dwa keeper to be looked after, the nearest keeper to me is about 40 mins away so not easy to pop in and check on them everyday


----------



## mainiacwoody (Mar 12, 2010)

thanks everyone for your replies,

:2thumb:


----------



## venomous111 (Dec 24, 2009)

A rep shop near mine will let you leave your reps with them for a price


----------



## rob challis (Mar 23, 2010)

I do have some sympathy with the points raised re correct English and the same questions being asked over and over; this particularly when, with a bit of searching around the forum, the answer is probably to be found particularly about shedding, feeding, temps, size of viv etc.

This said, I think it is important to give people the benefit of the doubt particularly if they are new to the world of reptiles.

I know I would have found it very challenging when starting out if I could not have asked what I might now regard as "dumb" questions or being politely guided to a part of the site where I could find the answer myself.

I do strongly agree about reading up and using books as well as using the internet-having an on hand a form of reference can be invaluable.

Good weekends all.

Regards,

Rob


----------

